# Ground beetle pic



## Galapoheros (Mar 26, 2008)

Found this beetle today.  Some people really like these.  They do have an interesting hunting behavior, kind of fast and aggressive.  What species is it?, I can't remember.


----------



## lucanidae (Mar 27, 2008)

Pasimachus sp., I can't tell from the three common species (californicus, elongatus, depressus) but I know it isn't P. marginatus.


----------



## DITB (Mar 27, 2008)

cool beetle i found one today to ;P i think its P. marginatus. it is a beautiful purple color but it doesnt show in the photo  i find these a couple times a year and thought about trying to keep some....what do they eat?


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 28, 2008)

Oh man, I don't know what that one is.  You're going to have to see if the beetle people chime in.  Just going by the looks, I'd say it eats other insects like moths, caterpillars, small roaches, things like that.  Just speculating going by how it looks, I don't really know.


----------



## DITB (Mar 28, 2008)

i put a roach in its container last night and this morning only roach exoskeleton was left. i  wish i could have watched it eat....but i guess there will be a next time


----------



## Galapoheros (Mar 29, 2008)

Here's a feeding pic.


----------



## billopelma (Mar 29, 2008)

We have these guys up here in the northeast, very feisty hunters. 














Bill


----------



## 357wheelgunner (Apr 7, 2008)

Where can I find them in PA?


----------



## Kevmaster06 (Apr 7, 2008)

Where can i find them in MO?


----------



## DITB (Apr 7, 2008)

ive been finding a few of these in my yard and will be putting up an Add soon since people seem to be interested in these rarely offered nifty little beetles


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 8, 2008)

That ground beetle is giving that mealworm hell.  I came across another one and it attacked the other one .  Maybe there should be a Ground beetle pic thread.  I don't know, maybe there already is.


----------



## P.jasonius (Apr 29, 2008)

Hey galapo, long time...

why are they hurting each other mommy?


----------



## Galapoheros (Apr 29, 2008)

Daaaang, welcome home man.


----------



## KyuZo (Apr 29, 2008)

just found mine yesterday.  I saw it running around while i was sitting by my pond looking at the fish.  I picked up some hair algae and threw at it and instead of running away, it came over to the pile of hair algae and drink from it, so i decided to take him in for a few days.


----------



## dovii88 (Apr 29, 2008)

awesome looking beetles..


----------



## Jer (Apr 30, 2008)

I have about 25-35 _P. elongatus_ that I have kept from the past few years. Keeping them on moistened coconut husk which I mist one a week, and I feed them crickets and mealworms. They also like to eat each other. Does anyone know what type of substrate to use to promote mating? It definately isn't coconut husk. Thanks.


----------



## Pulk (Apr 30, 2008)

i just got interested in these during the past few days....









[YOUTUBE]ExgYh1QH-A0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## Anh (Apr 30, 2008)

Pulk said:


> i just got interested in these during the past few days....
> 
> 
> 
> ...


pulk i have the same species


----------



## KyuZo (May 1, 2008)

we all have the same species because we all are in southern cali.
I have 2 right now and they can be kept together.  i found a few on my college campus that got stepped on  

anyone know anything about their life cycle?


----------



## Tleilaxu (May 1, 2008)

We have some wicked looking ones up here! Once they wake up I will catch them and post pics!


----------



## Galapoheros (May 2, 2008)

I've found a few C vittatus scorps in my house in past week, almost stepped on one.  I see these ground beetles under rocks, under rocks where I might see a C. vit scorp.  I know some won't like this, C vits are a pest arthropod around here and is a part of all exterminator's focus to rid houses of them around here.  So even though they are interesting arachnids, what I did doesn't bother me a whole lot.  I put the adult male scorp in with the beetle.  The beetle performed what looked to me to be some threat displays, even grabbed a pebble and tossed a little (1/4", ha).  It put it's head in the ground and pushed some substrate towards the scorp.  It finally grabbed the scorps tail, ran up on the scorpion, killed and ate it.  It was just a experiment to see how they handle each other's company since I find them in the same environment.  The beetle treated it diff than if it were a caterpillar or other insect, always kept it's antennae back.  A little interesting trivia, for me anyway.


----------



## KyuZo (May 3, 2008)

yes, that was interesting.  so they do recognize the scorpion as a dangerous prey.


----------



## Kaidin (Aug 26, 2009)

the body shame of this one very much reminds me of our local similar graound beetle Mouhotia sp.  - but much more colorful than this plainly black one. Mouhotia batesi is even considered a protected species in Thailand. although there are other 2-3 sp. / ssp.


----------



## Elytra and Antenna (Aug 26, 2009)

Galapoheros said:


> I came across another one and it attacked the other one


 That's an interesting form of attack.


----------



## beetleman (Aug 26, 2009)

:drool: ahhh  pasumachus................never get tired of them


----------



## Galapoheros (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey another zombie thread!  I still have two of these beetles!  I kept them after I heard beetleman say they can live a few years(?)  They are going strong, don't need much to eat, just kind of go dormant below the coco fiber for a long time.


----------

